# Make Over--4 dramatic EOTD!



## snowkei (Dec 2, 2007)

hey ladies,
I did 4 dramatic EOTD for my friends today...it's fun!=D








MAC paint pot #electro sky
MAC metal-x e/s #metalblu
MAC e/s #julex
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
MAC glitter #blue
MAC pigment #blue
UD glitter e/l #pyrotechnics
MAC lashes #4






MAC fluidine #blacktrack










Paul & Joe eye gloss #05 
MAC mineralize duo e/s #mi'lady (red)
MAC e/s #passionate. firespot. stormwash. swimming
MAC shadestick #royal hue
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
MAC pigment #primary yellow
MUF e/l #16207





MAC e/s #violet trance. carbon. nylon
MAC fluidine #blacktrack


----------



## ppalada (Dec 2, 2007)

o wow!! you have absolutely some mad skillz with makeup!! great job!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW! You are SO artistic!  You amaze me everytime you post!


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 2, 2007)

I love the S.Mai! they are all beautiful


----------



## aziajs (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the cathy cat look!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 2, 2007)

Amazing, you always deliver fantastic photos!


----------



## pichima (Dec 2, 2007)

you're such an artist! I love the s. mai!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome looks!


----------



## mollygrace (Dec 2, 2007)

wow i really love the last one :]


----------



## Hilly (Dec 2, 2007)

milkgreen is my favorite!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 2, 2007)

wow i love the first one! i wish you would come and do my makeup lol


----------



## Emmi (Dec 2, 2007)

Good job!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow... your talent AMAZES me!!!!


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 2, 2007)

good job!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

wow your an artist!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2007)

THATS delicious!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 2, 2007)

simply amazing! you're so creative!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2007)

You are so freaking fantastic.


----------



## mandragora (Dec 2, 2007)

You are amazingly talented.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow! All 4 are awesome!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Dec 3, 2007)

Outrageously impressive!!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Dec 3, 2007)

oh man, that last one is TOO AWESOME! they are all great, but i've never seen anything like the last one. SO GOOD! love em all... the first one is pretty hot, too!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Dec 3, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 3, 2007)

They all look great!


----------



## amandagoesrawr (Dec 3, 2007)

They're all fantastic.  I particularly like the first one...love the liner!


----------



## n_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow! Nicely done.


----------



## silversuniverse (Dec 4, 2007)

The second and third ones are my favorite!  They all look amazing though!


----------



## muscidae (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow - those are amazing! Your lining is so perfect, and the colours... What an artist you are!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 4, 2007)

wow! i really like the first one!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice fun looks


----------



## Jot (Dec 4, 2007)

you are just so talented!


----------



## mochabean (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW! That is amazing! Absolutely love all of the diff looks!


----------



## belldandy13 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh my...you are soooooooooooo talented!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow you have awesome skills!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

You are my hero!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 7, 2007)

those are awesome!


----------

